#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Подскажите!

## Алексей Каменев

Гопода!
Подскажите можно ли где-то сейчас приобрести книгу Гьятрула Ринпоче "стержень недуальной ясности".
Может у кого-то есть сведения когда её будут переиздавать.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Galina

http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/gyaltr01.htm

----------

